

Egyptians march from Tahrir Sq to US Emb to support Occupy Oakland protestors - borism
http://boingboing.net/2011/10/28/tahrir.html

======
hugh3
Is this one of those "honeypot" articles were were talking about?

Bad submitter! Bad upvoters! No biscuit!

